# Jehovah's witness foolishness.....



## Weston Stoler (Nov 22, 2011)

http://youtu.be/aMlBSVGt2ts

You can watch the whole thing however I pin point 8:00-11:00 in the video about Jesus only raising spiritually. Does anyone else notice his complete lack of scriptural evidence just thinking we should take his word for it?

This is foolishness.....


----------

